# Old Country All American Angus Smoker



## smokering90 (Aug 2, 2015)

I've been looking at this smoker for a little bit now but i haven't read much about it in terms of reviews. it seems that not a lot of people have one. so i am curious if anyone out there can give me a good review of it and any issues or anything. thanks guys.

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/old-country-bbq-pits-all-american-angus-smoker


----------



## smokering90 (Aug 2, 2015)

bump


----------



## smokering90 (Aug 3, 2015)

nobody has this smoker or a link to a good review? i guess thats saying something


----------



## mandle (Aug 4, 2015)

Great smoker once you figure out how to use it!  Been using it 3 times a month - Brisket, spare ribs, beef ribs, pork butt, turkeys.  

It runs nice with well seasoned oak splits. PM me for more info...


----------



## heymirth (Aug 5, 2015)

This smoker is the one Aaron Franklin uses on his YouTube "How to" Brisket series. 
He takes a basic model Old Smoky and revamps it to meet his needs.   
He smokes an awesome Brisket on it.


----------



## glocksrock (Aug 5, 2015)

Aaron uses the smaller one, not the all American angus smoker, but that is a very nice one that should suit you just fine.


----------



## thinmattsbbq (Aug 5, 2015)

Have you looked at one of these, I do not know how much shipping would be. 

http://www.peoriacookers.com/custom-cookers/backyard-cooker.html

Here is a post about it on these forums:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/158659/my-new-toy-peoria-custom-cookers-24x48-backyard


----------



## rob sicc (Aug 11, 2015)

From what I read about it, the beast weight is 750 pounds and since it costs $1500, I would say thats why you don't hear a lot about it.  Thats not to say it's probably the nicest looking smoker for that price range and I may have to start saving my change in the "Old Country BBQ Pits All-American Angus Smoker" fund.  I guess I'll see you guys in 3-4 years when I saved enough.  lol


----------

